
Julian Schwinger 1918-1994 (2008) [pdf] - snake117
http://www.nasonline.org/publications/biographical-memoirs/memoir-pdfs/schwinger-julian.pdf
======
guybrushT
I didn't know about Julian Schwinger's life before this. Two of the many awe-
inspiring paragraphs from the text:

Bethe describes his meeting with Schwinger: "I entirely forgot that he
[Schwinger] was a sophomore 17 years of age. . . His knowledge of quantum
electrodynamics is certainly equal to my own, and I can hardly understand how
he could acquire that knowledge in less than two years and almost all by
himself.” Bethe concludes that “Schwinger will develop into one of the world’s
foremost theoretical physicists if properly guided, i.e., if his curriculum is
largely left to his own free choice."

"he published his reformulation of quantum electrodynamics in three long
papers in Physical Review, Quantum Electrodynamics I (1948), II (1949), and
III (1949). They include several of the results for which he, Richard Feynman,
and Sin-Itiro Tomanaga were eventually awarded the 1965 Nobel Prize in
Physics."

A life well led.

